# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  Integration of industrial robotics, Motion Controls Robotics, Inc., Fremont, Ohio, USA

## Airicist

Motion Controls Robotics, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Motion Controls Robotics - robot systems

Published on Nov 15, 2016




> What are the benefits of adding robotic systems to your facility? Motion Controls Robotics shows through examples of robot cells we have developed in the last few years. Roll Handling, Picking, Packing, and Palletizing.

----------

